# Vintage Minute Repeater Pocket Watch



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping some of you could give me information regarding this minute repeater pocket watch. And it sounds silly, but is the condition of the watch good? Will it require cleaning?

Pictures:


http://imgur.com/AcnHjjJ


Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

all watches require cleaning eventually. does it keep time AND chime ?


----------



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

vinn said:


> all watches require cleaning eventually. does it keep time AND chime ?


 Yeah I understand but I was wondering if the movement pictured would need it doing soon. Cant say for keeping time, but it definitely chimes - sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice looking watch but seemingly absent of all obvious "identifiers" except a serial number. No doubt someone will know that movement and be able to reveal its identity...

As to the state of the movement, it is pretty much impossible to judge whether or not it currently needs to be serviced just from your picture. Taking it to a skilled and reputable watch repairer/restorer to get an opinion is probably your best bet. You could also ask Simon, the Forum's technical repair wizard, for further advice.


----------



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

> Nice looking watch but seemingly absent of all obvious "identifiers" except a serial number. No doubt someone will know that movement and be able to reveal its identity...
> 
> As to the state of the movement, it is pretty much impossible to judge whether or not it currently needs to be serviced just from your picture. Taking it to a skilled and reputable watch repairer/restorer to get an opinion is probably your best bet. You could also ask Simon, the Forum's technical repair wizard, for further advice.


 Thank you. Yep and that serial number didn't seem helpful with a quick google search.

How would I go about getting in touch with Simon?


----------



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

Nevermind, sorted now. Any more information still very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This is 'Le Phare', werry easy to recognise watches, by the speed regulator...


----------



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

nevenbekriev said:


> This is 'Le Phare', werry easy to recognise watches, by the speed regulator...


 Thanks for your input. So the speed regulator alone is enough to identify the movement? Could you tell me what's different about it in comparison with others?

Thanks


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BMM said:


> Yeah I understand but I was wondering if the movement pictured would need it doing soon. Cant say for keeping time, but it definitely chimes - sounds gorgeous.


 i was told by an expert; "if it starts running fast OR slow; its time to open : - inspect - teardown and clean". vin


----------

